# Info par produktiem >  Zanussi IZ 12 veļas mašīna - help

## paligs

Vīri pasakat kur atrast  Zanusssi IZ 12 mehānikas  shēmu  -  janomaina blivslēgs un gultnis   .  Kā noņemt  lielo skriemeli - asī  ir seškantim  domāta vieta neiebraucu ko skrūvēt  bail salauzt  skriemeli.
 iepriekš paldies.

----------


## ansius

lābāk ved uz servisu jo ja sabojāsi nāksies šķirties no lielām naudiņām. Detaļas var dabūt IU "GSF" Ogrē (alexzz.times.lv). bez blīvslēga tev vajadzēs arī pareizo smēri un neder visādu traktoristu brīnumi, bet tikai tam domāto. ar seškanti arī skriemeli skrūvē nost bet ar labu seškanti jo ja nočakarēsi seškantes galvu var nākties pirkt jaunu "krustu" (asi ar barabānu stiprinājumiem)

----------


## defs

Daža laba mašina ir pilnība jaizjauc-jāņem ārā barabāns,visi vadi un šļūtenes nost.

----------


## ansius

> Daža laba mašina ir pilnība jaizjauc-jāņem ārā barabāns,visi vadi un šļūtenes nost.


 nu jaunajam elektrolux (tas pats kas zanussi vai aeg, tie ir zīmoli iekšas tās pašas) diez vai jo korpuss dalās uz pusēm, un var visam lieliski klāt tikt.

bet be par to, uzmanīgi, jo salauzt viegli var un tad jau lētāk bija uz servisu vest. Manā izpratnē ja vien tiešām nezini kā to darīt, labāk vien uz servisu ved, jo tur vismaz uz viņu uzstādītajām detaļām garantija ir.

----------


## paligs

vīri  viss ir saprotams  ka servisā ir vieglāk , bet jautājums ir  tāds  -  kā noņemt  lielo siksnas skriemeli???????? Tas ir tas kas  uz barabāna .  Ass galā ir vieta atslēgai 7mm seškantis . Problēma ir ka nezinu  tā ir skruve vaj vieta kur turēt asi .   Vai   Zanussi IZ 17  nevaru atrast rasejumu  kur apskatīt . 
Ja kāds var apskaidrot tad rakstat  .

Veči un nevajag borēt par servisu 
divi gultņi  , divi blīvslēgi un  smēre  70 ls   nu nav īsta cena
AEG   nomajniju  6 gadi atpakaļ ar krievu analogiem un iet vēl šodien .

Ja var kāds palīdzēt - paskaidrot tad paldies - negribās tiešām salauzt skriemeli.
531   un 591  ir savādāka  tur ass  galā ir seškantim vieta .

http://www.espares.co.uk/diagram/washin ... 04?ed=3541

iepriekš paldies.

PS līdz  servim  ir 60 km.

----------


## abergs

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=73700
Divi manuaļi par veļasmašīnām, neesmu pārliecināts par konkreta modeļa aprakstu.

----------


## ansius

tā seškante ir skrūve, ja nemaldos ar parasto vītni kārtīgu atslēgu iekšā un turot aiz skrituļa griežam tik vaļā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tik uzmanies, ka nav kreisā vītne !
Tā man kaimiņam gadījās. Modeli tik uzreiz patekt nevaru.

----------


## paligs

Paldies veči    -  viss ok  -  temu var slēgt . 
Šis forums ir noderīgs. Lai  veicās. Pateicos tiem kas nāk ar sapratni .

----------


## paligs

> http://yy.lv/download.php?f=73700
> Divi manuaļi par veļasmašīnām, neesmu pārliecināts par konkreta modeļa aprakstu.


 Man neizdodas atvērt  failu ;(

----------


## andrievs

Gan rar arhīvs, gan abi djvu faili normali atveras.   ja trūkst djvu skatītajs, tad iekš http://djvu.org/ viss ir atrodams

----------

